# Lost bunny in York area



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello

I have just spend all afternoon chasing a bunny along the riverside. Definitely a pet at one point as she is very tame, although jittery. Couldnt leave her out there to starve or be nommed by foxes.

If you know of anyone in the York area who has lost a bunny, PM me with a description of the lost bunny and I will see if it is yours! Not sexed yet as I dont want to stress them out too much 

Martha x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just spend all afternoon chasing a bunny along the riverside. Definitely a pet at one point as she is very tame, although jittery. Couldnt leave her out there to starve or be nommed by foxes.
> 
> ...


Aww, hope you find the owner. We've rescued two bunnies in York - I helped a neighbour catch one a few years ago and we caught a few months ago- they were both sent to the RSPCA in York.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well done for catchin bun, hope you find the owner or a nice home


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Aww, hope you find the owner. We've rescued two bunnies in York - I helped a neighbour catch one a few years ago and we caught a few months ago- they were both sent to the RSPCA in York.


Did you advertise them anywhere before they went to the RSPCA? id rather keep him until I found a new home than send him there. Poor bunny, hes very tame.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Did you advertise them anywhere before they went to the RSPCA? id rather keep him until I found a new home than send him there. Poor bunny, hes very tame.


Well, the first bunny was taken by a neighbour, but the second we asked on the street and facebook. Gumtree may be a good place. But we already have two bunnies and couldn't keep hold of him. The RSPCA were very good though. They said they don't get many bunnies. They checked, weighed and sexed him while we were there. Then said they'd neuter him and put him with a female ready for a new home. It just stopped me from worrying about him in the wild. My neighbour lost two piggies and a bun and another neighbour lost a bunny - we think foxes as we're close to open fields on the edge of York.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Well done for rescuing bunny. I hope you are successful in finding his/her owner soon.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Well, the first bunny was taken by a neighbour, but the second we asked on the street and facebook. Gumtree may be a good place. But we already have two bunnies and couldn't keep hold of him. The RSPCA were very good though. They said they don't get many bunnies. They checked, weighed and sexed him while we were there. Then said they'd neuter him and put him with a female ready for a new home. It just stopped me from worrying about him in the wild. My neighbour lost two piggies and a bun and another neighbour lost a bunny - we think foxes as we're close to open fields on the edge of York.


I have two already but I can squash one more in. I contacted the Clifton branch of the RSPCA recently and they told me they were full with a 2 month waiting list :S So hes staying with me.

Someone has their eye on him should we not find his owner already! lol 

Ive put posts on facebook and a sign in my flat window, and will maybe put some on lamposts on nearby streets (dont know if thats allowed...) and will tell the RSPCA I have it in case anyone asks them

Martha x


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I have two already but I can squash one more in. I contacted the Clifton branch of the RSPCA recently and they told me they were full with a 2 month waiting list :S So hes staying with me.
> 
> Someone has their eye on him should we not find his owner already! lol
> 
> ...


Aw, sounds like you're really trying for him. Glad someone has their eye on him! We just took bun to RSPCA without ringing, though we did email them to alert them that one had been sighted before we caught him. It was around for weeks before we caught him. The RSPCA offered equipment to help catch him but we did it without. I thought waiting lists were for those poor bunnies who are being given up by their actual owners. Folk on facebook are spreading the work. I'll message you if I hear anything. Good luck and well done.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Aw, sounds like you're really trying for him. Glad someone has their eye on him! We just took bun to RSPCA without ringing, though we did email them to alert them that one had been sighted before we caught him. It was around for weeks before we caught him. The RSPCA offered equipment to help catch him but we did it without. I thought waiting lists were for those poor bunnies who are being given up by their actual owners. Folk on facebook are spreading the work. I'll message you if I hear anything. Good luck and well done.


Ah maybe. Ive emailed the RSPCA and the dog warden (animal warden, it said animal welfare person) just to say if anyone contacts them, ive got a bunny, but still not giving any details 

Im still a bit upset as one dog walker thought she had seen 2 whereas another said she only saw one. Im worried theres another bunny out there. I hope if there is he gets found by someone, or I can find him. if theyve come from the same place Id hate for them to be split


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ah maybe. Ive emailed the RSPCA and the dog warden (animal warden, it said animal welfare person) just to say if anyone contacts them, ive got a bunny, but still not giving any details
> 
> Im still a bit upset as one dog walker thought she had seen 2 whereas another said she only saw one. Im worried theres another bunny out there. I hope if there is he gets found by someone, or I can find him. if theyve come from the same place Id hate for them to be split


Oh no, bet you are worried. Hope there is only only one bunny. Or, if not, one safe is better than none. Are you posting a rabbit found ad on Gumtree? You can add an email contact to that easily. Have you posted on other bunny forums? British Bunnies own site or its Facebook? You've probs already done these things.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Ooh no not British Bunnies, or Gumtree. Ill go do both those now.

Ive posted on RabbitsUnited (the forum attached to rabbit rehome) made a FB status on my own page and also posted in a group which offers pets for rehoming and for sale (though those posts are usually 'any1 gt any kittens free to gud home?' but not judging....)

Ill go post on those 2 places.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ooh no not British Bunnies, or Gumtree. Ill go do both those now.
> 
> Ive posted on RabbitsUnited (the forum attached to rabbit rehome) made a FB status on my own page and also posted in a group which offers pets for rehoming and for sale (though those posts are usually 'any1 gt any kittens free to gud home?' but not judging....)
> 
> Ill go post on those 2 places.


Cool. A black lop was just found yesterday in Osbaldwick on Gumtree I see. A kid I teach lost his puppy a few weeks ago and someone found him. Hope your bunny find has a happy hoppy ending. What a time to find bunnies, Easter. Poor bunnies.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> Cool. A black lop was just found yesterday in Osbaldwick on Gumtree I see. A kid I teach lost his puppy a few weeks ago and someone found him. Hope your bunny find has a happy hoppy ending. What a time to find bunnies, Easter. Poor bunnies.


Posted on gumtree (awaiting approval) and on british bunnies. Looks like theres a hell of a lot of spam on the british bunnies site 

Fingers crossed. He is such a lovely tame bunny, hasnt eaten anything yet though, except a bit of carrot


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been dreading reading this thread all night in case you hadn't caught him and I'd have been so worried for him out there.

I'm ever so glad you've got him 

Em
xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I've been dreading reading this thread all night in case you hadn't caught him and I'd have been so worried for him out there.
> 
> I'm ever so glad you've got him
> 
> ...


Yup hes not my bunny but hes safe and warm with lots of food and water, good thing as well as I think were gonna have a storm overnight! Ive spammed the internet with adverts for him so hopefully his family will see one! x


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Yup hes not my bunny but hes safe and warm with lots of food and water, good thing as well as I think were gonna have a storm overnight! Ive spammed the internet with adverts for him so hopefully his family will see one! x


I'd have been the same and followed him all day, I'd probably be out there still :lol:

I feel so much better now I've read the thread and I know he's snuggled up 

Shall rep you tomorrow for bunny rescuing  
xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'd have been the same and followed him all day, I'd probably be out there still :lol:
> 
> I feel so much better now I've read the thread and I know he's snuggled up
> 
> ...


One of the dog walkers said he thought he had seen two white ones, but the two ladies who were helping me and who had spotted the bun first only saw the one. I walked up and down a couple of times to see if I could find the second, but no luck 

If there had been a confirmed sighting of a second I would have stayed out a bit longer looking but there might not have been two  I hope there wasnt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> One of the dog walkers said he thought he had seen two white ones, but the two ladies who were helping me and who had spotted the bun first only saw the one. I walked up and down a couple of times to see if I could find the second, but no luck
> 
> If there had been a confirmed sighting of a second I would have stayed out a bit longer looking but there might not have been two  I hope there wasnt.


Aye I saw the post  You've done exactly what you can do and, sadly, above and beyond what most would. Very lucky day for the little hopper xxxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Aye I saw the post  You've done exactly what you can do and, sadly, above and beyond what most would. Very lucky day for the little hopper xxxx


Very true. Call him 'Hopper!' How is he today? Has he eaten yet? Hope the storm didn't scare him. It wasn't too bad in my part of York.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I have called him Tramp!  he is eating and pooing fine. So tame too. No response to anything yet...


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I have called him Tramp!  he is eating and pooing fine. So tame too. No response to anything yet...


glad he's eating fine, Tramp the Easter bun! Saw your post on British bunnies.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

jemma_79 said:


> glad he's eating fine, Tramp the Easter bun! Saw your post on British bunnies.


Just went for another walk to see if I could spot the rumoured second bun. Found the man who had seen the two  There was definitely two, one (Tramp) stayed put when his dog tried to get them (on a lead though) and the other one ran away 

Still no sign of other bunny  Poor thing.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Just went for another walk to see if I could spot the rumoured second bun. Found the man who had seen the two  There was definitely two, one (Tramp) stayed put when his dog tried to get them (on a lead though) and the other one ran away
> 
> Still no sign of other bunny  Poor thing.


Oh no! But remember it took me weeks to catch our second stray bun. Fingers and paws crossed x


----------

